# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Xbox one games for sale

## PDiddy

6 Xbox one games : Titanfall 1 & 2. Battlefield hardline. Star wars battlefront. Watchdogs. Farcry 4.. 3 xbox 360 games: bioshock 1& 2 and bioshock infinite. £30 for the lot..will consider breaking them up
Rus. 07388911538

----------

